# releases



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

truballs! :darkbeer: 

I have the cheapest one they sell and think its pretty sweet.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

For hunting i am using a scott little goose it is very accurate. and for 3-d and indoors i am shooting a truball BT gold back tension release. i would like to buy a carter target 3 thou


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

T.R.U. Ball, for 3D i use a BT Gold XL 3 Finger and a TRU Tension 3 finger. Hunting, I use TRU Ball Rackmaster. TRU Ball is one the best release companies on the market #1 in my opinion.
Ragle


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I use a truball prodimond extreme most of the time, and a old caliper that I was given somewhere for when it is really windy.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Carter 2 shot for everything. Shoot it using backtension.


----------



## beginerarcher12 (Aug 26, 2006)

TRU Ball or TRU Fire are good all around releases


----------



## bullelkman (Sep 10, 2005)

*Lil' Goose*



slayrX said:


> For hunting i am using a scott little goose it is very accurate. and for 3-d and indoors i am shooting a truball BT gold back tension release. i would like to buy a carter target 3 thou


I agree!! Many of the good shooters/hunters in my area use the Scott Lil' Goose and love it. I have two and really like a smaller release! :thumb:


----------



## brk (Jun 12, 2006)

scott archery little goose:thumbs_up


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

T.R.U. Ball BT Gold 4 finger brass. Wouldnt shoot anyone other than truball. the release is awesome, but the experience is even better. I was at nelsonville when i got this one, and Jennie Richardson actually helped me learn to shoot this thing. If there employees and pro staff are this helpful, what else could you ask for?


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

I shoot a Scott longhorn for spots and 3d,

and a tru ball short-n-sweet for hunting.


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

Im torn between a Stan Micro III Trio and a Scott Longhorn III for everything. =(


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i use a zenith bt for hunting and a carter evolution for target


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

bissen00 said:


> i use a zenith bt for hunting and a carter evolution for target



How is the Evolution doing>?

I shoot the Hole Thing 2000 on the pinky


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> How is the Evolution doing>?
> 
> I shoot the Hole Thing 2000 on the pinky



Mind if i add to this? Zeneith pissed me off a little at the last IBO worlds. I was there checking out some of his releases, and while i was standing there, truball hat and all, he proceeds to state how everyone elses cams are crap. Now even if it WERE true, its not something you do. Not good, salesmanship persay. i wont consider the guy after that one.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

I just wanna know how the Carter Evolution is doing.
When I ask for the price and delivery, I get answers that the first ones will be delivered at 15 september. 

The trigger idea about this release is what I like.
The more information, the better.


----------



## kiwiarcher04 (Sep 24, 2006)

i just got a scott lil' bitty goose on friday and i love it! it fits my small hand and the strap is awsome


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont know i havent goten it yet i orderd it in mid august and it is still on back order they said it will be here around next saturday. when it is i will post up how it shoots i really like the trigger idea to thats why i bought it, somtimes i just have a bad day and cant get my zenith to go off. to say that your cams are better than any one elses is an alright thing to say but im with you if you come strait out and say that everyone elses are crap that is just wrong. i shot a stan ive shoot tru ball, carter, and zenith personaly i like the zenith the most but i saw one kid shooting a bt gold and some stans its all in the shooter.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Sorry if I offended you. When I talk about cams, I'm mainly referring to the clickers. Smooth cams are all about the same. Stop by the booth the next ime you see me and I'll try to show you the differences in the way the clickers are cut. Truball's, by the way, are pretty good.
Joe B.



mbuemi said:


> Mind if i add to this? Zeneith pissed me off a little at the last IBO worlds. I was there checking out some of his releases, and while i was standing there, truball hat and all, he proceeds to state how everyone elses cams are crap. Now even if it WERE true, its not something you do. Not good, salesmanship persay. i wont consider the guy after that one.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i shoot a 4000th cliker on my zenith and i have it set really touchey it is set about as close to the lip as is possible and i had expected the lip to where out by now but it hasent. i like the zenith and think that they are very well built and dont compare to anything else that i have ever shot.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah its ok Joe, i do appreciate the apology. if it means anything yours are nice releases too. As a matter of fact i dont think theres one that i dont really like. In the future though, i do plan on trying one of yours. Just need to gather the money. I did say i wouldnt consider you, but i respect a person for saying what you did, corny as that sounds. Ill be sure to stop by at the next national i see you at. By the way, Neils that you always setup by was our proshop when we lived in new york. Will you be at anderson this year? Sad to here it leave Snoeshoe.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

mbuemi said:


> Ah its ok Joe, i do appreciate the apology. if it means anything yours are nice releases too. As a matter of fact i dont think theres one that i dont really like. In the future though, i do plan on trying one of yours. Just need to gather the money. I did say i wouldnt consider you, but i respect a person for saying what you did, corny as that sounds. Ill be sure to stop by at the next national i see you at. By the way, Neils that you always setup by was our proshop when we lived in new york. Will you be at anderson this year? Sad to here it leave Snoeshoe.


I hope to be there in Indiana. That's the first I've heard of the change. Snowshoe worked better into my schedule though, with the ASA Classic being in Georgia the next weekend. I hope to set up with Neil's again but that's not set yet.
Joe B.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah, closer for us, but still i dont see the potential that snoeshoe had. Dont think it will work as well, but we'll see.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*Sweet Spot II*

The last 8 months or so I have been taget shooting a TruBall Swee Spot II. Although I will not be hunting (college) this year I do feel that if I were going to hunt I would use this release. Once you get comfortable with it, why switch.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a first! I use a Tru Fire Calliper............


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i just got my carter evolution today!! this is one nice realeas. just wanted to post it up


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> truballs! :darkbeer:
> 
> I have the cheapest one they sell and think its pretty sweet.


Tony dukes seems a popular guy!:tongue:


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

i have a tru-fire its preaty cool it has its off days some times,but hey everything doe's


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

ive been out shooting my carter evolution all weekend this is a sweet realeas i shot it on my hunting bow and even with pins i was driving tacks. it out shoots any realeas that i have ever shot before back tension, thumb, and caliper.


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

i have the tru-fire patriot jr. its quite its smooth i just love it.:faint: :faint:


----------



## TxBowhunter101 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cant go wrong with the tru ball or scott when it comes to hunting. Try to avoid the 12$ releases though. they tend to fail you after a couple years.


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

I shoot a true ball BT gold four finger for indoor and a magtec three finger for outdoor. I have shot a couple of backtensions and the BT gold rocks it is so smooth. The magtec is amazing too the only trigger release that could even come close that i have shot is the fits me and I prefer the magtec. Also I have the first one ever and it's signed by the maker so that's a little added bonus.


----------



## Mr colourful (Oct 28, 2006)

I recomend the Scott long horn baby for kids or if not the carters or truballs!:wink:


----------

